# my tank stand pics



## curtman602003

alright, let me know what you think! its for a 55 gal tank and it probably ended up costing about the same as a store bought stand but its ours and we made it and customized it sooo it think it was worth it!

its just made out of 4x4s and 2x4s and 1x8s for the top




















the trim is like a twisted rope and the nobs for handles are similar. i think it looks good fo rmy first ever stand of any sort...most importantly it is strong and does not wiggle

oh yeah and the 3 hinges thing was an accedent...one hing is not strong enough...so we had to fix it...i think it looks pretty awesome like that though


----------



## BV77

very nice....way better and stronger than store bought


----------



## curtman602003

thanks  we are really proud of it...now we cant wait to get tank up and going


----------



## trashion

Great looking stand!


----------



## curtman602003

thanks trashion


----------



## Asully70

looks awsome I wish I had the room for a tank like that!


----------



## Ghost Knife

That is one awesome looking stand. My 55G oak stand came with my second 55G tank for $100 (Craigslist) so I thought I made out pretty well. I really prefer steel stands, but the good thing about wood stands is that they have cabinet storage space.


----------



## curtman602003

thanks! i perfer the metal look usaly...but as a die hard diyer i decided just to go for it and i am happy about the results...also the extra storage never hurts


----------



## curtman602003

so here is the tank befor and after...i added trim to the sides to cover up the cracks and chips...the tank was 20$ so i think it looks pretty good...




























ply wood is to help distibute the weight instead of all of it on the trim...


----------



## emc7

The stand looks really good. did you leak test the tank? How thick is the glass?


----------



## curtman602003

emc7 said:


> The stand looks really good. did you leak test the tank? How thick is the glass?


yeah we filled it up with water and let it sit for a few days...no wetspots...sooo it seems to be holding water...the glass is really thick (older tank) its about 1/2 inch...the guy siad it was a 55 gal tank...but thats with the outer measurments...it will really hold about 50 gal but chya thats ok...

thanks about the stand...gf did the designing and i did the wood work...so we are both happy about the results


----------



## emc7

It'll be fine, then. Its the thin walled ones that need the trim w/center brace. 
Post more pics when you have it full of fish.


----------



## curtman602003

will do! thanks for the info

oh yeah just for any one who plans on trying to redue trim on a glass tank...wear thick gloves...my girlfriend and i both have battle scars from where we just rubbed the edges wrong...


----------



## curtman602003

thanks bb


----------



## Guest

Sweet looking stand. That is the best looking $20 tank I have ever seen  Great find; can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## curtman602003

yeah its in pretty good condition...its just got some scratches and the corners were chipped pretty bad...but the trim that we added took car of that...and after a lil cleaning it looks good  thanks


----------



## curtman602003

instead of making a whole new thread everytime i do somthing i think ill just keep posting it here lol...

ok soo here is the lay out im thinkin bout using...just bricks and flower pots...nothing fancy but i think it looks pretty good (personal preferance i guess) 




























oh yeahhhh and the hood is new


----------



## emc7

Looks good for cichlids. What goes in?


----------



## curtman602003

deffinatly yellow labs. trying to find a good match for them cause it isnt the largest tank in the world...any sugestions? some said acei would work


----------



## sarahbellum

Just make sure nothing can fall on your fish in case they freak out and go crazy... you don't want to find them underneath bricks.


----------



## emc7

Acei, rusties, a lone male peac0ck,


----------



## curtman602003

sarahbellum said:


> Just make sure nothing can fall on your fish in case they freak out and go crazy... you don't want to find them underneath bricks.


haha funny untill it happens O__O...but yeah we made sure that the bricks were solid...they dont slie at all and it is all pretty sturdy in general thanks for the tip though 

yeahhh those were some others they recremended...im not too fond of rusties...idk why..just not for me i guess...buttt some peac0cks are cool...but im not sure where to get them... here there are only petsmart and petco...which only sell "asorted african cichlids" which i can identify most but they seem to only sell yellow labs, acei, red zebras, bumble bee, and the kenyi...


----------



## curtman602003

here are two of our labs...well one is a lab/red zebra mix we've been told but we like her


----------



## Asully70

I saw the pots in your tank were cracked and looked to have sharp edges. Could this harm your fish because I wanted to do something similar to this with the small planter pots.


----------



## emc7

You can poke hole and break off pieces of terracotta pots and use them in fish tanks. Ideally, you'd sand the rough edges, but I've never had a fish hurt on pots.


----------



## curtman602003

thanks for the advice...i think i will take them out and try to smooth out the edges


----------



## SBDTHUR

not bad..


----------



## curtman602003

thanks sbd


----------

